# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Chappie", crime sci-fi film, Neill Blomkamp, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Director and writer - Neill Blomkamp 

facebook.com/ChappieMovie

twitter.com/ChappieTheMovie

"Chappie" on Wikipedia

"Chappie" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch the trailer for 'District 9' director's next sci-fi film 'Chappie'"

by Jacob Kastrenakes
November 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE - Official Movie Trailer - In Theaters 3/6/15 

Published on Nov 4, 2014




> Here is "Chappie" trailer with English and French subtitles.
> All right reserved.
> 
> I brought you into this world.
> A machine that can think and feel.
> That's it. Come.
> Come here little buddy.
> That's a watch.
> Watch.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE Trailer (Official HD) - In Theaters March 6, 2015

Published on Jan 9, 2015




> See the brand new trailer for CHAPPIE, from the director of District 9 
> Release Date: March 6, 2015
> Every child comes into the world full of promise, and none more so than Chappie: he is gifted, special, a prodigy. Like any child, Chappie will come under the influence of his surroundings – some good, some bad – and he will rely on his heart and soul to find his way in the world and become his own man. But there's one thing that makes Chappie different from anyone else: he is a robot. The first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself. His life, his story, will change the way the world looks at robots and humans forever.

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE Movie - Awakening 

Published on Feb 13, 2015




> From the director of District 9 comes his next creation...CHAPPIE. On March 6th, his mission is to save mankind.

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE Movie - New Robot (See it March 6th) 

Published on Feb 15, 2015




> This is your day of reckoning. CHAPPIE is the key to the revolution and humanity's last hope. See Chappie in IMAX on March 6th

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE Movie Clip - "Not My Fault" 

Published on Feb 18, 2015




> Watch Chappie in action in this new clip from Neil Blompkamp's latest film and see it in IMAX on March 6th

----------


## Airicist

Chappie and the taxonomy of movie robots | WIRED’s Angry Nerd

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Movie robots fall into one of three categories: the cutesy ones who do repairs (C3PO), the menacing bad guys designed to inflict pain (Mechagodzilla), and the child-like naifs who learn about the wonders and horrors of the world through experience. Angry Nerd explains why Neill Blomkamp’s new sci-fi flick “Chappie” falls into the third group and he breaks down why we need more movies that cast robots as the wide-eyed outsider.

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPIE Featurette: Day Of Reckoning 

Published on Feb 26, 2015




> CHAPPIE is the key to the revolution and humanity's last hope. Don't miss the latest from Neill Blompkamp in theaters and IMAX on March 6th!

----------


## Airicist

Chappie Featurette - "World's First Thinking Robot" 

Published on Mar 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

'Chappie' stirs up questions about artificial intelligence

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> Some of the biggest names in tech have warned about the dangers of creating AI, and machines that can think are at the center of Sony's upcoming film. CNET's Bridget Carey asks the movie's stars to weigh in.

----------


## Airicist

Chappie: Bringing an A.I. Robot to Life | WIRED’s Design FX 

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> Neill Blomkamp's new dystopian sci-fi thriller "Chappie" stars a fully digital A.I. robot as the title character, acted out by Sharlto Copley. Mike Seymour goes behind the scenes of the CG robots.

----------


## Airicist

Die Antwoord - Zef Side (Official) 

Uploaded on Jan 14, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Chappie’ tops box office, but Die Antwoord better not quit their day jobs"

by Stephanie Merry
March 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CHAPPi3 (LEGO MINDSTORMS EV3 CHAPPiE) 

Published on Mar 20, 2015




> CHAPPiE animatronic head built with LEGO MINDSTORMS EV3 set #31313.
> Get the building instructions at robotics.benedettelli.com/chappie

----------


## Airicist

Chappie - Now on Blu-ray and Digital HD!

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> Chappie tells the story of a robot imbued with artificial intelligence who is stolen by two local gangsters who want to use him for their own nefarious purposes.

----------


## Airicist

Chappie is almost real!

Published on Nov 6, 2015




> A quick preview of what I've been up to for the last week or so. My 3D print didn't come out as well as I like but I'm mostly working on the programming and assembly at the moment. There is a surprising amount of electronics inside the head.

----------

